# frisch abgelichtet



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

Rolf (Wupfel) war zu Besuch und hatte seine High-Tech-Kamera im Gepäck. (Hierfür nochmal vielen Dank, Rolf)

... und weil`s  mich so gefreut hat, zwei von 30 tollen Bildern: 








netter Größenvergleich: 
Nicht umsonst nennt meine Frau diesen Fisch "Saukopf". Schön ist er nicht, aber im Umfang nicht zu schlagen.   





Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2005)

...und noch zwei Bilder, aber ein Fisch: 












Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

keine Ursache, mußte mich ja wenigstens halbwegs revanchieren.

Und von wegen Hightech......, bei dem Ding muß man noch die Platten wechseln.   

Wißt Ihr eigentlich das ich jetzt im Besitz eines super handgemachten Kescher bin? (Auch Danke Rainer!!)
      

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2005)

wirklich wunderschöne bilder!!
ich denk die kombination der beiden hobbys koi  & fotografie ist
wirklich grossartig.
ich kann es gedanklich nur allzugut verstehen bzw. nachempfinden.

würd mich über weitere bilder dieser art freuen!

Cheers!


----------

